# Schwann?



## John zachow (Dec 21, 2017)

https://nmi.craigslist.org/bik/d/1950s-schwann-bike/6421577085.html


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2017)

Never heard of that brand before. Is it a rebadged Murray?


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 22, 2017)

Seen that plenty times. dumb A wit _schwann_ seat, too stupid to look at head badge, chain guard or tank.. B/C everybody nose _schawnn_ bikes are worth dar weight in gold.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 22, 2017)

At least they didn’t say it was rare!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2017)

I've seen it many times as well wondering WTF? Maybe they can't bear to udder the word....Schwi....nope....I can't do it. I'm sticking to Schwann too.


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2017)

A collectors dream.


----------



## vincev (Dec 22, 2017)

I think he meant its a  Schwantz bike......According to Wikipedia....Schwantz=   Slang-ish German word for the male organ.


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 22, 2017)

looks like Columbia fenders, and he does mention Columbia in his model description


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 22, 2017)

Maybe it was an early version of the food delivery company's service before they got those big yellow trucks?


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Jay81 (Dec 22, 2017)

halfatruck said:


> looks like Columbia fenders, and he does mention Columbia in his model description




I believe it is in fact a Columbia. Believe it or not, I was able to zoom in much better/closer on my phone than on the computer, and it looked like it said Columbia on the tank.
Why does every non bike collector only seem to take a pic of the left side of the bike, so we can't see the chainguard?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 22, 2017)

Maybe it's made of ice cream and pizzas.


----------

